# Pre-teen boys, does anyone make tall sizes?



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I need a 12 long and so far I haven't been able to locate one. I've tried LLbean, Lands end, every online retailer I can think of and every local store we have. DS has always worn shorts but he needs some long pants for a couple of things and I can't find any long enough anywhere!

I know when he's older I can buy jeans by waist and inseam length, but right now everything is just _size 12, size 14,_ with a standard length and 14s fall off him.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I honestly don't know. I generally get my 11 yr olds pants from Old Navy and Gap and they have the adjustable waists. That might work if you can't find longs. I have to do that for my tall and thin 7 yr old.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I wonder how much bigger a 14 slim is than a 12 regular?


----------



## cmhotzler (May 29, 2005)

Not sure if this will help, but my almost 11 yr.old has ALWAYS been off the charts in height, and lower in weight (until this last year). We also had a heck of a time finding jeans for him. I do know Old Navy sells slim up to 12 in store, and I think 14 online. We always ended up taking out the seams in his jeans to make them long enough. If you take out the seams it can add 2-4 in.depending on brand of pant. Doesn't look the best, but considering his knees wear out in a matter of weeks, doesn't matter to us. Also, I was just checking the size charts online last night, and noticed that Old Navy's slim is about the size of normal Children's Place jeans. Maybe try them? Good luck!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Another one here looking for slims, especially with an adjustable waist. It seems uniform clothes sometimes have them and husky sizes are widely available but not true slims.









Levi's 14 slim is a 25"waist 27"inseam I think and it is way too big and too short in that they were not long enough to 'break'. I found an Arizona brand 14 slim at consignment that fit a bit better but still too big.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, I think this is going to be an ongoing problem until he is a little bigger. Usually he can wear shorts but every once in a while they request that he wear long pants for a field trip or something and there just isn't anything available that is long enough.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've never seen longs in kids pants. I think you do just have to go up to the next size in slims.

Lands' End has a size chart for boys pants. The 14 slims have a 24.5 in waist and a 28 in length.


----------

